

Two genes linked with violent crime - mallin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-29760212

======
erroneousfunk
"In 2009, a court in Italy reduced the sentence of a criminal with genes
linked to bad behaviour."

Perhaps I'm a heartless person, but this seems counter-intuitive to me. All
crimes can be attributed to a combination of genetics and environment. If we
can't find a cause, that doesn't mean there isn't one -- that means we have
incomplete information. I don't understand this whole "reduced sentence"
thing.

